# apcupsd with Smart UPS 6000 RT and NMC AP9631 won't work

## DawgG

i've got this brand-new ups "APC SmartUPS 6000RT" with the network-management-card AP 9631 and i want to run apcupsd with it.

preferred config would be to directly hook it up to one server via cable, this server runs apcupsd in master-mode and the other servers are controlled by running their apcupsds in slave-mode.

this seems impossible because 

1. when i hook up the serial cable to the ups directly (not to its nmc) the only connection that's possible is "dumb" which supplies only some very basic operations;

2. when i hook up the other serial cable (that came with the device; standard serial plug at one end, stereo-audio-line-plug at the other) to the console port on the nmc, same thing, only dumb connection

3. when i tried a usb-to serial-adapter the ups immediately shut down (crashing all the servers hooked up to it!) on pluging it in so i won't try that again

4. snmp seems not to work; apctest only spits out a lot of empty snmp-stuff ("SEQUENCE INTEGER SEQUENCE OBJECTID" ...) and then   *Quote:*   

> Testing not yet implemented for this UPSTYPE

  

```
apcupsd -b
```

 does the same thing minus the "Testing..." 

5. with pcnet the same as with snmp happens when running apctest.  

```
apcupsd -b
```

 shows no output, the process runs but after a short time it warns "Warning communications lost ..."; either with network share-stuff enabled or not.

the system is amd64 and i tried with sys-power/apcupsd-3.14.8-r1 (amd64) and 3.14.10-r1 (keyworded ~amd64). the apcupsd-manuals never mention specific nmc-models and on the web i only fond references to lower model-numbers, eg ap 9617.

am i doing sth. fundamentall wrong with the configuration of snmp/pcnet? snmp was activated in the webif but i activated it via the console again; (it demands a reboot of the ups but i don't want to tray that durcing server-uptime).

does anybody know how to run this? i really don't want to use the proprietary "power chute software" from apc.

THX for your help!

----------

